# <Relict> (Raid/PvE/PvP)



## HobbySoldat (19. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,

Unsere Gilde besteht aus ca. 40 aktiven Spielern. Relict ist sowohl im PvP, als auch im Raid, sowie im PvE aktiv. Die Teilnahme an allen Events bei uns ist freiwillig, jeder Spieler kann sich also aussuchen welche Aspekte des Spiels er erleben möchte und wie viel Zeit er investieren möchte.

*Wir bieten:*

- 3x die Woche raiden wir die 20-Spieler Instanzen (Montag, Mittwoch & Sonntag; 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr)
- Die 10-Spieler Instanzen werden wöchentlich mit 2-3 Gruppen durchgespielt
- Ein faires Anmeldesystem vereinfacht die Planung
- Ein selbst gebautes und optimiertes DKP-System regelt den Loot
- Stammgruppen für die Kriegsfronten, Eroberung und OpenPvP
- Eine gut organisierte Gildenleitung
- Ein familiäres Gildenklima, wie in den alten Zeiten
- Eine Internetseite, samt Forum ( http://relict-rift.de/ )
- Einen Teamspeak³-Server ( 500 Slot )

*Wir verlangen:*

- Echtes Interesse am Spiel ( Schichtarbeit oder Gelegenheitsspieler stellt kein Problem dar. )
- FairPlay
- Freundlicher Umgangston ( Kein "Geflame" in irgendwelchen Chats z.B. )

*Progress (Stand: 07.09.2013):*

- Gildenstufe 25 (Max.)
- Classic: GSB, ROS, GP, DH, ROTP, HK, US, ID clear
- Storm Legion: TDQ, FT+Hardmodes, EE+Hardmodes, GA clear

*Bewerbung:*

Falls ihr Lust habt uns beizutreten schaut bitte auf unserer Homepage vorbei. Dort gibt es alle Informationen zur Bewerbung und eine Übersicht, welche Klassen wir noch benötigen.

Für unseren Raid fordern wir eine gewisse Ausrüstung, sowie eine Portion Spielerfahrung!

Die reine Mitgliedschaft bei < Relict > verlangt jedoch nur die Einhaltung unseres Gildenkodex und dieser besagt faires Spiel und keine Beleidigungen gegenüber Freund und Feind. Gelegenheitsspieler die eine nette Spielgemeinschaft für Instanzen, PvP oder Events suchen sind also ebenfalls gerne bei uns willkommen, solange sie auf einen festen Raidplatz verzichten können.

*Internetseite:* http://relict-rift.de/

Die Gildenleitung
< Relict >


----------



## HobbySoldat (4. März 2011)

Moin Leute,

Relict ist weiterhin auf der Suche nach Mitspielern!


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. April 2011)

Wir suchen weiterhin, vor allem Magier und Krieger!


----------



## HobbySoldat (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,

seit dem Release von Rift sind nun mehr als 2 Monate vergangen, viele Gilden haben sich in der Zeit aufgelöst oder neu gebildet, deshalb möchte ich kurz über den aktuellen Stand bei Relict informieren.

Relict hat sich mittlerweile zu einer Gilde mit mehr als 50 aktiven Spielern entwickelt. Unsere Mitglieder haben mittlerweile alle Stufe 50 erreicht und unsere Gilde hat vor wenigen Tagen Stufe 10 erreicht. Wir spielen täglich PvP Kriegsfronten, Experten-Risse, sowie T1 und T2 Instanzen.

Außerdem gehen wir 3x die Woche raiden und plündern Grünschuppes Pesthauch, diverse Raid-Risse und den Seelenfluss! Auch die neue 10-Spieler Raid Instanz mit dem neuen Patch 1.2 bleibt natürlich nicht verschont.

Wir haben weiterhin noch wenige Plätze für Magier, Krieger und Kleriker frei. Für weitere Informationen besucht bitte unsere Internetseite. Dort gibt es immer die aktuellen Bewerbungsinformationen.

Das war es auch schon!

Relict wünscht weiterhin viel Spaß mit Rift!


----------



## HobbySoldat (16. Juli 2011)

Relict ist weiterhin auf der Suche nach allen Klassen!


----------



## HobbySoldat (8. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

da auf unserem alten Server Feenring nicht mehr wirklich viel los war sind wir nun auf Rhazade gewechselt um den neuen OpenPvP Content voll auskosten zu können!

Natürlich werden wir auch trotzdem unsere PvE-Raids nicht vernachlässigen. Dort konnten wir uns mittlerweile bis nach Hammerhall vor kämpfen.

Auch weiterhin suchen wir noch einige neue Spieler um unsere Gilde auszubauen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (30. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

der Umzug nach Rhazade verlief ausgezeichnet. In Hammerhall konnten wir ebenfalls unseren ersten Erfolg erzielen.

Wir dürften einige neue Gesichter begrüßen. Nehmen weiterhin aber noch neue Leute auf!


----------



## HobbySoldat (18. Oktober 2011)

Aktualisiert!


----------



## HobbySoldat (13. November 2011)

Relict sucht wieder Mitspieler für Hammerhall Raids. Interesse besteht an allen Klassen, außer Magiern. Mehr Infos gibt es auf unserer Homepage!


----------



## HobbySoldat (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,

Relict hat wieder freie Plätze für die Hammerhall Raids zu vergeben. Mehr Infos gibt es wie immer auf unserer Internetseite.

Des weiteren eine kurze Info an alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen bei uns Mitglied zu werden, da ich in der letzten Zeit mitbekommen habe das dass wohl einige falsch aufgefasst haben:

Relict ist nach wie vor eine gemütliche Feierabendgilde für jedermann. Das bedeutet dass wir nur für unseren Raid ein Anforderung an Ausrüstung und spielerisches Können stellen. Dort geht es leider nicht anders.

Mitglied bei Relict kann jedoch jeder werden der sich an unseren Kodex hält und immer fair und freundlich bleibt.

Für die Mitgliedschaft bei Relict gibt es keine Einschränkungen was Ausrüstung, übermäßige Aktivität oder Erfahrung betrifft. Die Person hinter der Spielfigur entscheidet das ganz allein.

Ihr solltet jedoch einen Charakter auf Stufe 50 besitzen damit ihr gemeinsam mit uns spielen könnt da wir niemanden in der Gilde mehr haben der nicht die Maximalstufe erreicht hat und ihr euch so nur alleine im niedrig stufigen Bereich langweilen würdet.

Mit besten Grüßen und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Die Gildenleitung
< Relict >


----------



## HobbySoldat (16. Mai 2012)

Die Gilde Relict hat wieder Raidplätze für Kleriker und Magier frei, alle Infos gibt es auf unserer Internetseite. Im Moment sind wir in der Höllendämmerung unterwegs und konnten dort bereits 4 Bosse bezwingen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (27. Oktober 2012)

Da wir in der Vergangenheit schon des öfteren nach unseren Herangehensweisen an die verschiedenen Bosse angesprochen wurden und wir der Meinung sind das allgemein wenig deutschsprachige Taktiken zu den Bosskämpfen in RIFT existieren, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen unsere internen Bosstaktiken öffentlich verfügbar zu machen.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es nun einen Guides-Bereich auf unserer Internetseite auf den ihr euch alle Bosstaktiken für die Raid-Instanz Höllendämmerung anschauen könnt. Die letzten Patches haben die Bosskämpfe teilweise leicht verändert. Deshalb sind sämtliche Patchnotizen bei gefügt.

Je nach dem wie hoch der Bedarf nach solchen Guides ist, werden wir noch weitere Instanzen ins Sortiment aufnehmen und auch in Storm Legion den Bereich weiter pflegen und ausbauen. Feedback dazu nehmen wir gerne in unserem Forum entgegen.


----------



## HobbySoldat (25. Januar 2013)

Guides wurden wieder einmal aktualisiert und gepflegt!

Aktuell haben wir auch wieder ein paar Raidplätze für interessierte Spieler frei, mehr Informationen gibt es auf unserer Internetseite!


----------



## HobbySoldat (19. Februar 2013)

Danke für das viele positive Feedback zu unseren Guides.

Die nächsten 3 Bosse, Erzeuger Saetos, Kain der Schnitter und Crucia, sind nun verfügbar!


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. September 2013)

Info-Beitrag wurde überarbeitet und auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Noch bisschen aufräumen kurz vor dem neuen Content, bald ist ja keine Zeit mehr dafür! 

Des Weiteren haben wir im Moment wieder freie Raidplätze für einige Klassen anzubieten. Welche Klassen wir genau suchen findet ihr auf unserer Internetseite.

Gruß

Matti
< Relict >


----------

